# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Newbie-How to create database for MS SQL server 2005

## wang

Hi all,
I am a newbie in MS SQL server.My question is how to create a new database in MS SQL server 2005.

any hits are welcome.Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mr B

If you are using the Express Edition you can download 'SQL Server Management Studio Express' from MSDN. This will let you create a new database interactively.

----------


## rmiao

As said, you can create db in SSMS.

----------


## subilarani@gmai

how to create a new database in MS SQL server 2005.

----------


## rmiao

Did you read above posts?

----------

